# Peeing ALOT!



## gwdprincess (Feb 7, 2006)

My Spyro has been peeing alot lately. In just this past half hour I think he has went about 6-7 time :yikes . He is a very active, very talkative, very charged (i.e. a-hole) cat. He's not in any pain that I'm aware of. Everything is normal. He did come on my bed and proceded to pee on the bed, right in front of me. I stopped him and he went to the litterbox and peed. I could've swore he was smirking at me , hense the reason he is an a-hole. After all this, about another half hour, he is chilling on the bookshelf as if nothing has happened. Is something wrong, or is he just being an ?
pic of the offender, look at him cutting his eyes.


----------



## nanook (Jun 12, 2005)

Sounds like a vet visit is in order, pronto!
Two things that come to mind are a UTI or diabetes. Both treatable but need treatment asap.
Good luck!
He's lovely, by the way!


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

I wrote this some time ago as a response for someone else but the information remains relevant and lately I seem to be getting a LOT of use out of it. First get a UTI exam/sample for diagnosis and proceed from there with pursuing any behavioral or environment issues, but the UTI *must* be ruled out FIRST. _If your cat(s) is/are male, just replace she/her with he/him._ 
I apologize if this sounds blunt, it isn’t meant to be, it is simply the most expedient way for me to share all of the information you need to be informed.
=^..^=

Inapropriate Urination / UTI
*The NUMBER ONE REASON CATS PEE INAPPROPRIATELY = Urinary Tract Inflamation. (UTI)* 
Diagnosis is with a vet checking a urine sample. There is no other way to diagnose this medical problem. Depending on diagnosis (_infection, inflamation, crystals_) treatment can include antibiotics, anti-inflamatories and/or a diet change to help get more moisture into their elimination systems.

Cats are naturally neat and tidy animals.
They *know* what a litterbox is for.
If a cat is *not* using their litterbox, they are trying to *tell you something* and you need to listen.

AFTER a veterinary visit and UTI has been eliminated as a problem, then you can move on to examining other areas:
Has the home been stressful for the cat? _...cats can develop UTIs due to stress..._
Does the cat like the litterbox? _...open-tray, hooded, deep enough litter, large enough box..._
Does the cat like the location of the litterbox? _...is it in a quiet area, low traffic and no sudden noises..._
Does the cat like the litter used? _...some cats prefer different litters..._
Does the cat approve of how clean the litterbox is kept for it? _...many cats will refuse to use 'dirty', and especially *smelly* litterboxes..._
Are the litterboxes arranged in such a manner as they cannot become a trap? ... _some multi cat households can have a problem with another cat either guarding the LBs or waiting to ambush a cat exiting a LB in an effort to play_

Cats WANT to use a litterbox to hide their waste. If they are not, it is because there is some sort of problem and avoiding the litterbox is The Only Way for the cat to tell you It Is Having A Problem. If you and your family are annoyed at this behavior, imagine how *frustrating* and *painful* this is for your cat, who is trying to tell you in every way she has available to her: She Is Having A Problem...UTI's are painful and the kitty tries to find places to pee where maybe it *won't* be painful, like soft piles of clothes, bedding and rugs. When the pain *still* isn't going away by peeing on soft things, they start to pee on 'smooth' things like floors, tables, sinks, tubs, stoves and countertops. IMO, when a cat reaches the point of peeing on your countertops AND/OR peeing *_*right in front of you while looking you in the eyes*_* ... please don't get upset, the kitty is simply trying to tell you she has something wrong with her.

After medical treatment, diet can play a large role in helping to keep UTI's at bay; more moisture, as in a wet food or RAW diet. Even a better quality dry food and not feeding "McKittyCrack" (_which is what I call grocery-store available catfoods_) can help the kitty stay healthy. There are plenty of topics in the Health/Nutrition Forums to help you find a good catfood and/or diet for your kitty during and after treatment.

Good luck, we really *want* you to be able to help your kitty. Please let us know how things go...the information you share could help other people in similar situations, too.
heidi =^..^=

Another thing to consider is when a male cat pees and/or attempts to pee *multiple times* that is a RED FLAG for a kitty possibly struggling with a urethra that is blocking. A blocked urethra can be FATAL in a matter of a few hours and I would consider this an emergency worthy of an E-vet visit. 
IF he *is* producing urine, he can wait for normal hours with his regular vet but needs to be seen THAT MORNING. 
IF he is *not* producing urine he must be taken to the E-vet immediately.
Something that can help you decide which is which, is a kitty struggling with a possible blockage *will* be in pain and obvious distress; crying, yowling, hiding, avoiding contact and other abnormal and anti-social behaviors. Lets hope this is a simple UTI issue and not a blockage, by your description that is what I am leaning towards (simple UTI) but it would be a very good idea for you to keep a sharp eye on him and monitor him through the night. 
h


----------



## hoofmaiden (Sep 28, 2009)

Double Ditto. You need to be at the vet NOW. Please, please don't delay! Get a complete blood workup and a urinalysis.


----------



## gwdprincess (Feb 7, 2006)

Took Spyro to the vet and he said the bladder was empty so there was nothing blocking the tract. He said it might be a UTI but didn't know for sure because the bladder was empty and no way to get a sample. Doc gave me some antibiotics to dispense one a day. Aside from the constant bathroom trips he is still normal (very crazy and very hyper) and eating/drinking normal. Doc advised if he gets any worse to bring him back Monday. So, good news  .


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

That *is* good news! I wonder how long it would take for the antibiotics to work and you notice a difference in potty habits ... maybe 2-3 days?


----------



## marymowry (Feb 2, 2010)

That's definitely great news. UTIs are never a good thing.


----------

